# 2016 Premier RS package - snow wheels



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

asmitty0010 said:


> Hey guys so i took delivery of a 2016 premier. It comes stock with 18" alloy wheels that i blacked out. My question was would my 2014 16" snow tires and rims mount and fit to these new models? They mounted just fine but my question is are they too big? Please look at the photos. Nothing rubs or scratches. Wheels seem to turn the correct radius without rubbing but they are about an overall inch larger than the 18" alloy wheels. Please let me know if this is safe to drive or if i'll need to purchase new winter tires? (Sorry for the pictures being sideways can't seem to spin them)


Ya, they kept the same bolt patern, but they changed the size of the tires : You have 225/40/18s and the old Cruze had 225/45/18s, so 5% more profile on the tire.

So yes, they will work, you can keep them, but when u go 60 on the highway, maybe its 65 in reality.


----------



## asmitty0010 (Jul 22, 2014)

great! Saved me some cash! Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

asmitty0010 said:


> great! Saved me some cash! Thanks for the info!!


Btw, since you had the Brakes infront of you, did you notice if it was the same thing as the old Cruze? (They look the same)


----------



## asmitty0010 (Jul 22, 2014)

Poje said:


> Btw, since you had the Brakes infront of you, did you notice if it was the same thing as the old Cruze? (They look the same)


yeah they appear the same!


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Tire Size Calculator & Converter, Tire Size Conversion | Discount Tire

That is a great reference for info like this. Just enter the size tire you're running stock and the size of your tires you are changing to and it will give you the difference. Assuming your snows are 215/60/16 and the stock size on the new Cruze is 225/40/18, if you are going 65mph on your speedo, you will actually be going 67.77mph. Just keep that in mind when running the snows.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

asmitty0010 said:


> yeah they appear the same!


Cool, then probably all the Brake mods will still fit on the new Cruze.


----------



## deadend9009 (Mar 12, 2016)

Glad to see the wheel bolt pattern hasn't changed!


----------



## Mary J (Jun 18, 2016)

deadend9009 said:


> Glad to see the wheel bolt pattern hasn't changed!


Congratulations!


----------



## davhamm (May 2, 2011)

Looking for winters for my wifes 2016 premier. Should I go with 15's or 16's for the winter? how do i program the new wheels tpms to the car, hope to avoid a trip to the dealership. If I need a tool can someone point me in the right direction. 

Thanks


----------

